# VFD books



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

has anyone here ever read the book electricians technical reference: variable frequency drives?
http://www.amazon.com/Electricians-...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1268854168&sr=8-1 

i own the book but im wondering if there is a better one out there. i want a more technical job dealing with VFD's and PLC's but i am afraid for some reason


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I have had that book for six years, it is the ONE!


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

so its the best book out there on the subject?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I use the free ones the vendors/manufacturers give out to their special customers.
Baldor has a library on just about anything to do with motion control, and so do the others.


----------



## Mr.C (Dec 20, 2009)

Johns right the manufacturer reps are great for providing usefull current information and love to share, I got a 25MB folder packed with a great collection of drive information that the [email protected] guy gave me the last time he was here, I also got alot of info for synchronous drives that I got from the SWISS dudes from ABB they talk funny but always bring us ludts chocolate and genuine swiss army pocket knifes. DC drives talk to me AVTRON was just here. Let me know if you want some of this info I would be glad to share it with you or anybody else thats interested.
If you want a specific drive to start learning about I would start with Allen Bradley Power Flex Drives they come in different sizes but you will run into them alot and they are all very similar in programing layout structure.
Most of the time you will come up against a drive that is totaly new to you and any reasonably inteligent electrician should be able to read the manual and figure out what is going on with it, so dont be intimidated by them. We buy these drives for our 600hp pond motors that are made by saftronics and in the last 4 years they have sold us like 5 completly different updated versions of their drives so its always new and you got to just read and follow along with the books they send you. But I really think you should ask me for the 25mb file from AB because it has alot of theory like maximum distances and types of motors and troubleshooting, it would really be worth looking at.


----------

